# Transistor BU941L de módulos de encendido automotor.



## lisandroaray (Ene 24, 2018)

Buen dia amigos del foros!!!!

Estoy diseñando un circuito de modulo de encendido para auto ya estuve viendo y leyendo al respecto por lo que pude notar que a los modulo chevrolet y ford usan el transistor BU941L el cual se le quema a dicho módulo, aca en mi país está difícil de conseguir por la situación en la que estamos... por lo que decidí diseñar un circuito el cual le quiero colocar dos transistores NPN en paralelo que obtenga la misma potencia del transistor BU941L...

Mi pregunta es: será posible obtener la misma potencia??? 

De antemano como siempre agradecido por sus aportes y las orientaciones que siempre me brindan...

Bendiciones!!! ...


----------



## Omar A (Ene 24, 2018)

Es un transistor darlington de potencia, si puedes encontrar por alli transistores Mj15022 si no intentarlo con2N3055 que suelen tener o tr de horizontal de TV tipo BU508.., con buenos disipadores, el diodo y las resistencias para polarizar como dice el datasheet



Por ahi utilizan mosfet

_______________________


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2018)

El *BU941*es un transistor específico para conmutar bobinas de ignición en automotores.

*NO *se puede reemplazar por "Cualquier cosa", debes buscar en tu país algún transistor de similares características.

Un posible reemplazo sería el *BUT13*


----------



## lisandroaray (Ene 24, 2018)

Buen dias amigo Omar A!!!
Ya consegui transistores Mj15022, cuanto le colocó al circuito dos en paralelo o uno????
saludos y agradecido por su orientación!!!!!!


----------



## Omar A (Ene 24, 2018)

Bien amigo, esos tr son muy buenos, el esquema va asi


----------



## lisandroaray (Ene 24, 2018)

Buenas tardes amigo Omar!!!
Mi pregunta es: si le coloco dos en paralelo o colocar uno solo en el circuito?
saludos y gracias nuevamente por responder!!!!!!


----------



## pandacba (Ene 24, 2018)

Será posible que ninguno se tomo la molestia de leer lo que puso fogonazo? Es un mal generalizado, la fobia a leer las hojas de datos y preguntar e incluso no corroborar la información, para eso existen las hojas de datos, no se puede hacer nada en electrónica sin haber leído la hoja de datos, después los proyectos no funcionan y llenan el foro de  preguntas que su montaje no funciona.
A todos esos que no leyeron nada y que buscan el comodismo habría que enviarlos directos a la F29

No puedo creer lo que leo, querer reemplazar un TR darlington de conmutación por uno de audio, eso es una torpeza infinita
Cuando un transistor tiene la nomenclatura BU indica que es de alta tensión y conmutación. 
La hoja de datos dice que soporta como máximo 500V el diodo que lleva es un diodo que esta acorde a esto, es rápido (mucho más que uno para audio) y soporta alta tensión.
Esta diseñado para bobinas de ignición, el otro es un transistor de audio, que apenas lo pongan morira y luego desesperado vendran a consultar a estas páginas.
Realmete de terror o peor es un horror


----------



## Omar A (Ene 24, 2018)

Si, nunca faltan los listos... en mi pais que hay menos que nada he visto arrancar los ford modulos con transistores de horizontal de TV, asi que..
Los transistores Darlington se hicieron para abaratar precio, nada que no se pueda construir y mas si dice el usuario en cuestion que no encuentra reemplazos en su localidad.
No es lo mejor, pero es lo menos malo.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2018)

Hay que armarlo con un machazo  transistor de horizontal de TV con dampery  algún excitador  ST13007 mas las resistencias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay que armarlo con un machazo  transistor de horizontal de TV con dampery  algún excitador  ST13007 mas las resistencias


Comenzó a agradarme la solución.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 24, 2018)

Un transistor de este tipo fácil de conseguir es el BU508D, Philips tiene una amplia variedad para todos los gustos y necesidades


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2018)

MJE13005 driveando un MJE13009  para emular un BU941L 

Faltan las resistencias y el damper


----------



## sergiot (Ene 25, 2018)

las ecu's de Chrysler y muchas otras usan igbt para activar la bobina, cambiaría mucho el disparo si se quisiera colocar en lugar de ese tr de conmutación??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 25, 2018)

Habría que probarlo


----------



## pandacba (Ene 25, 2018)

Como solo maneja una bobina podria adaptarse mucho mejor un Mosfet de alta tensión, como lo utilizados en las fuentes


----------



## Omar A (Ene 26, 2018)

Si lo que pretendes es hacer clones para venderlos como reemplazos, tendrás que hacer varias pruebas con transistores a ver cual va mejor y resiste, si igbt, mosfet, Bu. 
El problema con esos modulos es que se queman porque la bobina se pone en corto, si le pusieras alguna proteccion ya seguro los venderias bien y sin problemas que te reclamen en garantia.


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 26, 2018)

Omar A dijo:


> Si lo que pretendes es hacer clones para venderlos como reemplazos, tendrás que hacer varias pruebas con transistores a ver cual va mejor y resiste, si igbt, mosfet, Bu.
> El problema con esos modulos es que se queman porque la bobina se pone en corto, si le pusieras alguna proteccion ya seguro los venderias bien y sin problemas que te reclamen en garantia.


Un transistor que va bien para bobinas y está probado que no se quema, es el IRFP360.


----------



## lisandroaray (Ene 26, 2018)

Buenas tardes amigos del foro!!!!

 Aqui les adjunto el diagrama para mayor comprensión; lo requiero solo para mi uso... quisiera saber como puedo proteger los igbt, mosfet, Bu en caso de que uno de esos sirva???? 

saludos y estoy muy agradecido por sus orientaciones...


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ene 26, 2018)

lisandroaray dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos del foro!!!!
> 
> Aqui les adjunto el diagrama para mayor comprensión; lo requiero solo para mi uso... quisiera saber como puedo proteger los igbt, mosfet, Bu en caso de que uno de esos sirva????
> 
> saludos y estoy muy agradecido por sus orientaciones...



Sube el diagrama esquematico, no la placa!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2018)

Deberías subir el Diagrama incluyendo a dónde va cada color de cable.

Las pistas de cobre del BU941L *son extremadamente finas*  se van a vaporizar


----------



## lisandroaray (Feb 2, 2018)

Buen dias amigos!!!!!
Aquí subo el diagrama esquemático como me lo pide el amigo Fuegomp3, para mayor comprensión; lo requiero solo para mi uso... quisiera saber como puedo proteger los igbt, mosfet, Bu en caso de que uno de esos sirva????
Quiero probar con el mosfet IRF 630 y el transistor NPN J13009-2, para ver cómo se comporta!!!... y con respecto a la sugerencia del amigo Dosmetro la voy a colocar más gruesa la pista de cobre...

hago la siguiente descripción sobre diagrama adjunto!!!.
.El color rojo va al switch  ( +)
.El color Blanco lo podemos utilizar también para el switch, siempre y cuando que no de encendido
por el color rojo..( +)
.El color verde va al negativo de bobina. (- )
.El color naranja y morado van a la salida de la captadora del distribuidor..
.El color negro va a tierra de la carrocería..
Yo le hice una simulación con el programa livewire y funciona bien, tendría que armarlo para ver cómo se comporta con el mosfet IRF 630 y el transistor npn J13009-2


agradecido por sus orientaciones...
saludos


​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2018)

Ok , y dónde va cada color de cable ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2018)

lisandroaray dijo:


> Buen dias amigos!!!!!. . . . .
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 163556​


No existe la posibilidad de hacer un esquema _*"Prolijo"*_


----------



## lisandroaray (Feb 5, 2018)

Hola amigos del foro!!!

aca les hago la siguiente descripción sobre el anterior diagrama y que nuevamente adjunto!!!.
.El color rojo va al switch ( +)
.El color Blanco lo podemos utilizar también para el switch, siempre y cuando que no de encendido
por el color rojo..( +)
.El color verde va al negativo de bobina. (- ) 
.El color naranja y morado van a la salida de la captadora del distribuidor..
.El color negro va a tierra de la carrocería..
Yo le hice una simulación con el programa livewire y funciona bien, tendría que armarlo para ver cómo se comporta con el mosfet IRF 630 y el transistor npn J13009-2, podría darme una idea de como puedo proteger el transistor o el mosfet para que no se queme???

Inmensamente agradecido con ustedes por sus orientaciones...
saludos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2018)

Podes subir el diagrama en livewire?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2018)

Leé éste tema ! Ahí tenés circuito sencillo y probado y comentarios sobre los transistores que funcionan . . .

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f28/encendido-transistorizado-automovil-36489/


----------



## lisandroaray (Feb 5, 2018)

Buen dias amigo dosmetros!!!
Gracias por enviarme ese link, estuve leyendo el contenido y conseguí algunos sustituto de los transistores que puedo usar el mi diagrama de modulo de encendido....
Mi pregunta es cómo le coló una protección al transistor para que no se queme tanto?????...
saludo.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2018)

Si se quema por pico inverso ya te dije y dibujé el damper.

Si es por exceso de corriente , varios en paralelo con resistencia ecualizadora de 0,22 Ohms en emisores.

No existe la protección definitiva de un transistor , sólo un buen diseño.


----------



## lisandroaray (Feb 6, 2018)

Buenas tardes amigo pandacba!!!!
Aqui le envio el archivo en winrar..
saludo y espero su pronta respuesta...


----------



## Venelectron (Feb 28, 2018)

BU508 es de cinco amperios, para la funcion requerida yo usaria un transistor de minimo 10 amperios...



sergiot dijo:


> las ecu's de Chrysler y muchas otras usan igbt para activar la bobina, cambiaría mucho el disparo si se quisiera colocar en lugar de ese tr de conmutación??


El uso de transistores comunes, darlington o mosfet da la misma chispa, lo que inside en la calidad de la chispa es la onda que se aplique.


----------



## lisandroaray (Abr 29, 2018)

Buenas noches amigo Juanma 2468....
Retomando nuevamente el tema sobre el transistor BU941L, usted mencionó sobre un transistor IRFP360 el cual es un Mosfet De Potencia, me gustaria saber como lo conecto donde va el transistor BU941L que es un NPN????.::
Saludos y agradecido por su orientación!!!!!!


----------

